# Charcoal



## 21794 (Apr 30, 2006)

I just bought some charcoal pills, but I'm not realy sure what they are for. I think they make your poop and gas not smell as much. I want to know if there are any side effects that those pills will give me.


----------



## 21167 (Apr 20, 2006)

Charcoal tables are used to treat excess gas in the stomach and intestines. It relieves the discomfort cause by gas, wind, indigestion and heartburn. It shouldnt be used in children aged under 12 though and it might be a good idea to have a chat with your doc before taking it.There arent any side - effects at all x


----------

